# names?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

here are my favorites:
wether-
1) johndalar
2) cloud
3) moonbeam

doe-
1) ayla
2) rain
3) wildflower

they go together, 1 and 1, etc.
i can't find my "clan of the cave bear" books in any boxes (need to finish my room!). does anyone know the book? i like the names... there was a zolena, and what was the guy they (ayla's group) met with on the way to summer meeting? the one with the tatoos who wanted to marry ayla at meeting? 
any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you mean Ranec?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

no, Ranec was the black one.

The one with the tatoo - can't remember him.

but there's

Thonolan, Filomar, Talut, Frebec, Dolando, Darvalo, Dalanar


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

sanhestar said:


> no, Ranec was the black one.
> 
> The one with the tatoo - can't remember him.
> 
> ...


ranec was the black one
thanolan was johndalars brother who got killed by baby's mate
talut was the BIG chief guy 
frebec was the lawyer type one who didnt like his mother-in-law
and i think darvalo was the kid of johndalar's ex-girlfriend

the one i'm thinking of had the triangle tatoos on his face (i think) and was really tan, most of the people in his group had tatoos, he wanted to marry ayla at the summer meeting. i want to say his name stared with a "Z" too... like zalanar or something...

wow, i cant believe u guys read it! no one reads anymore! my friend says i'm the one who keeps the local library going! ha ha ha! maybe if i get a big tough strong buck i'll name him talut. is there any red-haired goats......


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Do you mean the Mamutoi summer meeting or the Zelandonii summer meeting?

I finished Plains of Passage for the umpteenth time but my favourite is Clan of the Cave Bear and Valley of Horses. Didn't like very much Shelter of Stones. During summer I mostly listen to audiobooks while out with the goats.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

sanhestar said:


> Do you mean the Mamutoi summer meeting or the Zelandonii summer meeting?
> 
> I finished Plains of Passage for the umpteenth time but my favourite is Clan of the Cave Bear and Valley of Horses. Didn't like very much Shelter of Stones. During summer I mostly listen to audiobooks while out with the goats.


cool! i love the books! i only have valley of horses, plains of passage, and mammoth hunters. i havent read the others yet. 
what are the names of the other books?

on the way to the mamutoi summer meeting. his name was zalanar, or zalanec, something long tho... and i wanna say it was similair to zolena... hmmmm...


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

If the goat is clingy then "Saucy" is a good name...

For being a pesto of course.


When our fourth child was about to be born we had to find a name. I suggested that if it was a girl, Soon Lee would be good since every fourth child born in the world is Chinese. And if it was a boy, Eugene as a tribute to John Denver.

In the baby book of names it lists them alphabetically: ...Eugene, Evan, ... etc. Eugene was "Almost Evan".


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

finally found it! the name i couldnt think of was vincavec!!!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Glad to see so many "clan fans". Ayla is my favorite name too. I used it up already on my Human child. She is Blond, She is a Leo, She is a bit clumsy, she rides bareback and has a big forehead  . She really has grown into her name. 
Thank goodness our second child was a boy otherwise we would have another daughter named Uba. The boy turned out to be Riker. Any Trek fans?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

yes.

We had a goat that we named Chakotay. Unfortunately he behaved out of character, unruly and aggressive toward lambs.

There's a goatlady on the yahoolist that had named her goats after star trek characters.


----------

